# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  ليه ....؟!   سيد عطيه

## sayedattia

*ليــــــه ؟!*

**

*ليــــه أنا .. أعشق أنــــا ... وانت لسه ما قولتهاش
ليــه أنا .. أبعت أنــــــا ... مليون رساله ما تقرهاش 
مشتاق أنا .. لحظة هنا ... وفرحة لسه ما عشتهاش
 بانت ووضحت ما خلاص
والقرب منك ف الأساس
بير من مرار مابيتناساش*


*ليه شجرتك .. شجرة جافه .. أنتهي فيها الخَضار*
*ليه بقلبك .. ألف دفـــــه .. أنتحــر بيها القــــــرار*
*ليه عيونك .. لسه خايفه .. حتي من ضي النهــار*
*أنت واهم* 
*وألف ظالم*
*ليه بنيت بنا جدار

*

*ليه بتضحك من دموعي سايله من قسوة عينيك*
*ليه وأنت بين ضلوعي نصل قاسي في إيديــــــك*
*ليه وأنت نور عيوني جمرة حاميه تحتويـــــــــك*
*فين هواك*
*ضاع هناك*
*ولا ماتت فرحته مني إليك

*


*ليه زمانك غير زمنا .. ليه مكانك ساب مكانا*
*ليه تغني غنوة تانيه .. وأنا فاكرك كل ثانيه*
*ليه شنقت طيور تغني .. وطفيت فرحة قمرنا* 
*وافتكرتك*
*وافتكرت الفرح جنبك*
*وسألتك ليه زمانك غير زمانا

*


*ليه وليه .. أيه وأيه .. ميت سؤال بيدقوا بــــاب*
*العيون قبل الشفايف .. شوق وخايف م الجـواب*
*الظنون ملايك وعارف اني عـايش في عــــذاب*
*حبي ليك من غير سبب*
*دوبي فيك شعر وأدب*
*عشق نازل من سماك وحي ف كتاب*

*

سيد عطيه*
*ديسمبر 2007*
للإستماع 
أضغط هنــــــــــــــــــا

----------


## أشرف عزمى

قصيدة جميلة يا أستاذ سيد وتحمل مشاعر تحترم
تقبل تحياتى ودمت
ليه وأنت بين ضلوعي نصل قاسي في إيديــــــك        ليه وأنت بين ضلوعي نصل قاسي بين إيديــــــك

----------


## أشرف عزمى

أستاذ سيد قصيدة جميلة ومعانى صادقة
بالتوفيق دائما وتقبل تحياتى
ليه وأنت بين ضلوعي نصل قاسي في إيديــــــك              ليه وأنت بين ضلوعي نصل قاسي بين إيديــــــك

----------


## فنان فقير

> *ليــــــه ؟!*
> 
> ** 
> *ليه أنا .. أعشق أنا ... وانت لسه ما قولتهاش*
> *ليه أنا .. أسأل أنا ... وأنت مدْيّها الطنــــــــاش*
> *ليــه أنا .. أبعت أنا .. مليون رساله ماتقرهاش*
> *بانت ووضحت ما خلاص*
> *والحقيقة انك أنت*
> *مش عاوزيني م الأساس* 
> ...


الشاعر الكبيرالاستاذ/ سيد عطيه
يسعدنى دائما ان اكون من اوائل المعانقين لكلماتك الجميله
انت فين يا باشا مختفى اظهر يا سياده المستشار قصائدك
بتعطينا روح لاجل نمسك قلم ونكتب يارب دايما تكون موجود بين ابنائك
فى المنتدى الجميل و قصيدتك فيها حب جياش نابع من عاشق فى زمن الحب 
الجميل ...نعم سيدى  زمانهم غير زمانا تسلم ايدك
وكل عام وانتم بخير
تقبل تحياتى
فنان فقير

----------


## أم أحمد

*وليه وليه وليه
ومعاه الف ليه
بس مين اللي هيرد الجواب!!
وانت دايما غايب..
من غير ما تقول الاسباب...

والدي الغالي سيد
ودائما اقف امام كلماتك معجبة بروعة ما تكتبه
وتضعه بين ايدينا دره غالية من اصابعك الماسية
والدي الغالي
تحية لك ولهذا القلم الاكثر من رائع
لك خالص الود والتقدير



*

----------


## sayedattia

> قصيدة جميلة يا أستاذ سيد وتحمل مشاعر تحترم
> تقبل تحياتى ودمت
> ليه وأنت بين ضلوعي نصل قاسي في إيديــــــك ليه وأنت بين ضلوعي نصل قاسي بين إيديــــــك 
> 
> أستاذ سيد قصيدة جميلة ومعانى صادقة
> بالتوفيق دائما وتقبل تحياتى
> ليه وأنت بين ضلوعي نصل قاسي في إيديــــــك ليه وأنت بين ضلوعي نصل قاسي بين إيديــــــك


*تحياتي لشخصك الكريم* 
*وشكري لمرورك الراقي النبيل*
*سيد عطيه*

----------


## sayedattia

> الشاعر الكبيرالاستاذ/ سيد عطيه
> يسعدنى دائما ان اكون من اوائل المعانقين لكلماتك الجميله
> انت فين يا باشا مختفى اظهر يا سياده المستشار قصائدك
> بتعطينا روح لاجل نمسك قلم ونكتب يارب دايما تكون موجود بين ابنائك
> فى المنتدى الجميل و قصيدتك فيها حب جياش نابع من عاشق فى زمن الحب 
> الجميل ...نعم سيدى زمانهم غير زمانا تسلم ايدك
> وكل عام وانتم بخير
> تقبل تحياتى
> فنان فقير


*الفنان الراقي الرائع*

*ويسعدنى أن ألقاك عبر مداخلاتك الجميلة*
*وأنا موجود دائماً ولايمنعني سوي صعوبة الدخول للمنتدي بسبب أعطال فنية*
*وأرجو أن أكون قد عبرت عن زماننا الذي يحتضر الآن*
*تقبل اجمل تهاني بالعيد السعيد والسنة الجديدة*
*تحياتي ومودتي لك دائماً*

*سيد عطيه*

----------


## لمسه

ليه وليه وليه

!!أقسى شعور  أصعب وآ مر على نفس الإنسان عندما يكتشف إنه يعيش في أوهام ا
والشعور المميت حقًا عندما يكون هذا الــوهم .. 
قبل إن تصل إليه كنت تشعر بـ إنه بوابة السعاده بـ النسبة لك !! 
وبعد ذلك ما إن تصل إليه حتى تنقلب تلك المفاهيم وتكتشف إنه مجرد 
وهـــم .. ســـراب !! 
في تلك اللحظة .. 
يحدث لديك صراع داخلي !! 
وتنهل عليك العديد من الأسئلة ..!! 
ليه وليه وليه
أبدعت أبى الحبيب
سلمت وسلمت يداك

----------


## sayedattia

> *وليه وليه وليه*
> 
> *ومعاه الف ليه*
> *بس مين اللي هيرد الجواب!!*
> *وانت دايما غايب..*
> *من غير ما تقول الاسباب...* 
> *والدي الغالي سيد*
> *ودائما اقف امام كلماتك معجبة بروعة ما تكتبه*
> *وتضعه بين ايدينا دره غالية من اصابعك الماسية*
> ...


*رائع أن أجد كلماتك تعانق كلماتى* 
*وعظيم أن تلامس أحرفك حروفى*
*وهنا تزداد كلماتى وضوح ورقة وصدق*
*وهنا تضيء احرفي بنور احرفك الرائعة*
*شكرا لأنك هنا بمتصفحى قارئة ممتازة وناقدة لها رأى*
*تقبلي تحياتي ومودتى وباقة ورودى*
**

----------


## sayedattia

> ليه وليه وليه!! 
> أقسى شعور أصعب وآ مر على نفس الإنسان عندما يكتشف إنه يعيش في أوهام ا
> والشعور المميت حقًا عندما يكون هذا الــوهم .. 
> قبل إن تصل إليه كنت تشعر بـ إنه بوابة السعاده بـ النسبة لك !! 
> وبعد ذلك ما إن تصل إليه حتى تنقلب تلك المفاهيم وتكتشف إنه مجرد 
> وهـــم .. ســـراب !! 
> في تلك اللحظة .. 
> يحدث لديك صراع داخلي !! 
> وتنهل عليك العديد من الأسئلة ..!! 
> ...


*أبنتى الغالية واللمسة الحانية*

*بأسلوبك الراقى وبحسك العميق*
*وبشعورك الفياض وبنبلك الآخاذ*
*مررتِ فوق سطورى وتواصلتِ مع مكنونى*
*وكان تحليلك الرائع لقصيدتى التى زاد بريقها بقبس من نورك*
*فشكرا لك وتحياتى لشخصك النبيل وتواصلك الحميم*
*...............*

----------


## لمسه

> *أبنتى الغالية واللمسة الحانية*
> 
> *بأسلوبك الراقى وبحسك العميق*
> *وبشعورك الفياض وبنبلك الآخاذ*
> *مررتِ فوق سطورى وتواصلتِ مع مكنونى*
> *وكان تحليلك الرائع لقصيدتى التى زاد بريقها بقبس من نورك*
> *فشكرا لك وتحياتى لشخصك النبيل وتواصلك الحميم*
> *...............*



حقيقى حضرتك رائع


رقتك ---لطفك-----ابهجني------اسعدني----اثارني-----ياغالي

تحياتي

اشواقي

محبتي

ازخرفها عقود من اللؤلؤ لاهديها اليك مع ودي


واحب اقولك كلامك رائع جدا
أخرجت أحرفك جروحاً غائرة من داخل روحي الهائمة في بحر الحياة ... 

اشكرك من كل قلبى

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الوالد الغالي الأستاذ القدير سيد عطيه 
كم هي جميلة كلماتك ورهافة إحساس حروفها .....
أشكرك على هذه المشاعر التي تكتبها بيديك ولكنها تخرج من قلبك ....
سلمت وسلم نبض قلمك الحنون .....
خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

استاذى العزيز ... سيد عطية

رائعة من روائعك لم يسعفنى حظى لاراها فى وقتها
ولكن..
اسعدنى تواجدها ...
 لاستمتع بكلماتك الرقيقة واحاسيسك العذبة


تقبل خالص ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

لــــــــيه


لما قلبك مش معايه بتسيب قلبى وحدو ليه

لما كلامك بقئ جوايه عايز تبعد بعد أيه

لما بدئت احس بحبك سيبت قلبى أخاف عليه

بس جوبنى قلى ليه

لما بتوعد أمتى بتوفى ولا ده وعدك اصله بعيد

ولما كلامك كان يوم ضيدى ليه بتقلى معاكى سعيد

فاكر قلبى هيسيب نفس ويردا يعيش مع قلب عنيد

تبقئ بتحلم.....

وما تفوق من حلمك يوم أسئل نفسك......

فوقت ليه.......

أصل حلمك أكبر منك ونت يدوب صغير عليه.......
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

أبى العزيز

أشتقت لاقلامك كثيرا

واعود اليوم لكى اقرء العزف الادامى على اوتار المشاعر

تمنياتى بصحه والسعاده والخير دائما

ومزيد من البهجه والسرور فى شجن حروفك

ونغم أحساسك الجميل

تقبل مرور ابنتك

مملكه الحب
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## amal3

أستاذى الرائع سيد عطية
الله ..الله
والله وحشتنى اوى ووحشتنى كلماتك 
كنت أفتقد أحساسك الجميل
قصيدة رائعة
تقبل أعجابى 
آمال مصطفى

----------


## صبره ابو حسن

استاذى الشاعر الكبير / سيد عطيه
شكرا لك على هذه الكلمات الجميله التى تعتبر ردا على من يتهمون العاميه بالسطحيه
الشعر مش هوه المقفى والفصيح ... الشعر ان مس قلبك يبقى شعر بصحيح

----------


## صفحات العمر

ليه السكوت وقت السكوت دايما !
ما يسكتشى
حـيّر قلـوب
سهّر في قلب الليل عيون 
صافية ما بتخونشى
وليـه وليـه
الخوف كهوف والجوع دموع
والفرح عمره ما كمل.. 
طب ليه ما يكملشى
وليه نخوّن وازاى نهوّن؟
نغضب في لحظه من جنـون 
نندم ..
وما يفيدشى
وليه نميل؟
نحلم بحلم يكون جميل
نصحي ما نلقاهشى 



استاذى الحبيب / سيد عطيه 
وزخم من الاحاسيس الصادقه 
والمشاعر الانسانيه المتدفقه كالنهر 
طيب الله قلبك برياحين الجمال 
ودمت نقياً بلا حدود
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *ليــــــه ؟!*
> 
> ** 
> 
> *ليــــه أنا .. أعشق أنــــا ... وانت لسه ما قولتهاش*
> *ليــه أنا .. أبعت أنــــــا ... مليون رساله ما تقرهاش* 
> *مشتاق أنا .. لحظة هنا ... وفرحة لسه ما عشتهاش*
> *بانت ووضحت ما خلاص*
> *والقرب منك ف الأساس*
> ...


 
*الأستاذ سيد عطيه*

*ليه*
*أداة إستفهام تعبر عن صفاء قلب*
*خاصة حين نسأل بواسطتها من نعرف أنه لا يستطيع لها جواباً*
*فتأتي في صورة عتاب أكثر من كونها إستفهام*
*وهكذا كان العتاب شديداً بقدر الألم*
*وجاءت الصور التي صاغها قلمك* 
*لترسم لنا ملامح الطرف الآخر*
*وندرك أيضاً كم المعاناه وشدة الشجن*
*وماعاد يعنينا إن هو أعطى جواباً أو لم يفعل*
*تقبل تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## طارق المملوك

> *ليــــــه ؟!*
> 
> ** 
> 
> *ليــــه أنا .. أعشق أنــــا ... وانت لسه ما قولتهاش*
> *ليــه أنا .. أبعت أنــــــا ... مليون رساله ما تقرهاش* 
> *مشتاق أنا .. لحظة هنا ... وفرحة لسه ما عشتهاش*
> *بانت ووضحت ما خلاص*
> *والقرب منك ف الأساس*
> ...


التردد و القسوة و الانتظار و الحب و القسوة
استاذى الكبير سيد عطية
مشاعر شتى اخذتنى معها الى بقاع عدة فى جوانب القلب
فتذكرت و ابتسمت و دمعت عيناى وانا معك ومع كلماتك تاخذنى حيث شاءت
كعادتك استاذى الجميل رائع و رقيق و راقى
دمت بكل الخير

طارق المملوك

----------


## sayedattia

> استاذى العزيز ... سيد عطية
> 
> رائعة من روائعك لم يسعفنى حظى لاراها فى وقتها
> ولكن..
> اسعدنى تواجدها ...
>  لاستمتع بكلماتك الرقيقة واحاسيسك العذبة
> 
> 
> تقبل خالص ورقيق تحياتى،،،


*كما عودتني دائماً تأتيني بروعة التواصل ونبل الإحساس*
*ولأن هذه القصيدة تستحق كان الله رفيقاً بها لكى تطالعها ولو متأخراً*
*فشكراً لمرور أنتظره وتواجد أفتقده وأتمناه* 
*تحياتي لرقة مشاعرك وحسن تواجدك وتواصلك*
*مودتي*

----------


## sayedattia

> لــــــــيه
> 
> 
> لما قلبك مش معايه بتسيب قلبى وحدو ليه
> 
> لما كلامك بقئ جوايه عايز تبعد بعد أيه
> 
> لما بدئت احس بحبك سيبت قلبى أخاف عليه
> 
> ...


*رائع هذا التداخل الذي اضاف لقصيدتي الكثير
فشكرا يساوي هذا المرور الرائع 
وتحياتي لرقة قلب يمتلأ بالشجن
مودتي

*

----------


## sayedattia

> *أستاذى الرائع سيد عطية
> الله ..الله
> والله وحشتنى اوى ووحشتنى كلماتك 
> كنت أفتقد أحساسك الجميل
> قصيدة رائعة
> تقبل أعجابى 
> آمال مصطف**ى*


*
الأخت الغالية والشاعرة الرائعة
آمـــال مصطفى

حينما تمرين تمر معك الفرحة والبهجة 
حين تقرأين تزهو قصيدتي بوسام تواجدك
حين تُعجبين بأعمالي تزغرد فرحة بهذا الألق البهي
تحياتي وتقديري ومودتي

*

----------


## sayedattia

> ليه السكوت وقت السكوت دايما !
> ما يسكتشى
> حـيّر قلـوب
> سهّر في قلب الليل عيون 
> صافية ما بتخونشى
> وليـه وليـه
> الخوف كهوف والجوع دموع
> والفرح عمره ما كمل.. 
> طب ليه ما يكملشى
> ...


*صديقي العزيز
ومايسترو الشعر الراقي 
أ . محمد سعيد

كم كانت مشاركتك الشعرية العذبة 
خير تقدير لعملي المتواضع
وكم كانت سعادتي بكلماتك الراقية 
تهديها من قلب بالبياض ناصع
شكراً لأنك هنا 
شكراً لأنك في قلبى 
وستظل للأبد صديقاً رائعاً
تحياتي ومودتي


*

----------


## kethara

[QUOTE=sayedattia;934497]*ليــــــه ؟!*

**

*ليــــه أنا .. أعشق أنــــا ... وانت لسه ما قولتهاش
ليــه أنا .. أبعت أنــــــا ... مليون رساله ما تقرهاش 
مشتاق أنا .. لحظة هنا ... وفرحة لسه ما عشتهاش
 بانت ووضحت ما خلاص
والقرب منك ف الأساس
بير من مرار مابيتناساش*


*ليه شجرتك .. شجرة جافه .. أنتهي فيها الخَضار*
*ليه بقلبك .. ألف دفـــــه .. أنتحــر بيها القــــــرار*
*ليه عيونك .. لسه خايفه .. حتي من ضي النهــار*
*أنت واهم* 
*وألف ظالم*
*ليه بنيت بنا جدار

*

*ليه بتضحك من دموعي سايله من قسوة عينيك*
*ليه وأنت بين ضلوعي نصل قاسي في إيديــــــك*
*ليه وأنت نور عيوني جمرة حاميه تحتويـــــــــك*
*فين هواك*
*ضاع هناك*
*ولا ماتت فرحته مني إليك

*


*ليه زمانك غير زمنا .. ليه مكانك ساب مكانا*
*ليه تغني غنوة تانيه .. وأنا فاكرك كل ثانيه*
*ليه شنقت طيور تغني .. وطفيت فرحة قمرنا* 
*وافتكرتك*
*وافتكرت الفرح جنبك*
*وسألتك ليه زمانك غير زمانا

*


*ليه وليه .. أيه وأيه .. ميت سؤال بيدقوا بــــاب*
*العيون قبل الشفايف .. شوق وخايف م الجـواب*
*الظنون ملايك وعارف اني عـايش في عــــذاب*
*حبي ليك من غير سبب*
*دوبي فيك شعر وأدب*
*عشق نازل من سماك وحي ف كتاب*

*

سيد عطيه*
*ديسمبر 2007*
للإستماع 
أضغط هنــــــــــــــــــا[/QUO      

*[frame="12 70"]   أخى الفاضل وأستاذى الجليل

                        المبدع المتألق سيد عطيه


                  كم تبهرنى كلماتك وتشجينى دوما الصادق من إحساساتك

                وكيف لا ؟؟؟ وأنت صاحب العزف الراقى الأصيل والنغم المميز

              وتحيتى لألق التساؤل المليئ بحنين مترع بأنات العتاب الرقيق

               الذى ينم عن مشاعر مرهفه صادقه بما تحويه من أكاليل العشق

                دام لنا حسك العذب الشفيف وتظل مضيئا بسماء الإبداع أخى




                     مع تحيتـــــــــــــى

                 [/frame]*

----------

